
Microtargeting of low-information voters: Big Data in the Trump campaign - AlexCoventry
https://medium.com/@pdehaye/microtargeting-of-low-information-voters-6eb2520cd473
======
SlipperySlope
Turns out that Republicans had a better data system and algorithms than did
Democrats this cycle of the US presidential election.

Trump, who was capable of many campaign rallies per week, was sent to wherever
there were pools of persuadable voters in the swing states.

Clinton's campaign failed to even identify the true swing states, using older
algorithms.

